# Rayne Shultz 1922



## observor 69 (23 Nov 2011)

Rayne Shultz 1922-2011: Canadian war ace shot down three German bombers in one night in 1943

Ottawa Citizen article:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Rayne+Shultz+1922+2011+Canadian+shot+down+three+German+bombers+night+1943/5738893/story.html

MPLaurie Hawn tribute in House of Commons:
Watch my tribute to an aviation hero in the House of Commons http://bit.ly/u1nHWI A Canadian (from AB) War Ace - Rayne Shultz 1922-2011.

A long long time ago I was a young AC2 standing on parade at RCAF Station Baden-Soellingen 4 Wing. Wing Commander "Joe" Shultz drove onto the parade square, the tarmac in front of the hangar, and unfolded himself from his staff car a VW Bettle.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Nov 2011)

Amazing man from what I read on that article, thanks for sharing.


----------

